# Marana, AZ ground crew display



## cco23i (May 8, 2010)

Here all is some of the shots and a website to the photographers page of our ground crew living history unit.

Scott Dunkirk

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b12/cco23i/615boysworkinatnite.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b12/cco23i/Maranaairshow2010059.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b12/cco23i/Maranaairshow2.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b12/cco23i/followmemaranacruising.jpg


The site

classicwarbirds.net


----------



## syscom3 (May 8, 2010)

Now thats something different.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ontos (May 8, 2010)

Wow, that is different, thanks for sharing.  8)


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2010)

Certainly pretty different. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cco23i (May 8, 2010)

We formed this living history unit 4 years ago to honor the aircraft mechanics and other ground crewmen and women of WW2.

Scott


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 9, 2010)

Cool pictures and a very nice site CCO. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2010)




----------



## cco23i (May 21, 2010)

Thanks all, we are gearing up for our "bombing mission" with the Collings so after the mission I hope to get photos up.

Scott


----------

